# Can I use iMac with 220V power?



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

I wonder if I can bring my iMac to countries that supply 220V power instead of 110V. I know that for laptops, the power adapter is universal, but I am not sure about iMac/Mac mini.

Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They are all universal EXCEPT a few of the white iMac flat screen - G5s perhaps, can't recall.

Just look up your full model spec on line



> Electrical and environmental requirements
> Meets ENERGY STAR requirements
> *Line voltage: 100-240V AC
> Frequency: 50Hz to 60Hz*, single phase


iMac (Late 2006) - Technical Specifications


----------



## Firstuser (Feb 12, 2007)

*Mine works OK*

I just moved to the UK with an Intel iMac that I bought in Vancouver and it works fine. Just remember to get an adapter plug for the country you're headed to as it's cheaper and easier than trying to source a new power lead from Apple.


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, some of the older towers (Blue & white G3 comes to mind?) had red switches in the back near the power input that switched from 110-120 to 220-240. I think they've made it automatic for today's models however.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Firstuser said:


> I just moved to the UK with an Intel iMac that I bought in Vancouver and it works fine. Just remember to get an adapter plug for the country you're headed to as it's cheaper and easier than trying to source a new power lead from Apple.


The iMacs and PowerMacs/ MacPros use an IEC C13 power cord, available from any electrical shop - no need to go and get one just from Apple, unless you want to have the fancy moulding around the outer part to make it flush with the Mac case.

For he Power bricks for the notebooks you can use a standard IEC C7 cable in place of the snap in plug, or extension cable. Again, a much less expensive solution if you are travelling, or just need a spare or replacement cable.

Z.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Imac g5s: YES (except the 1st generation, my mother in law fried that one)


----------

